# Rebuilt Yanmar tractors



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

We are in the market for a tractor to move hay with and such and i have been looking at the used yanmars. here is the email price i got from best used tractors

I have a 4220D with a 160 loader.

YM4220D 4WD 50 HP power shift / power steering $9275.00
New Koyker 160 loader installed $3695.00
Sub Total: $12,970.00

Shipping from Hartselle, AL to Hartford, AL: $400.00 (270 miles)
Total purchase:13,370.00

Thanks,
Dennis.



is this a good deal? and does anyone have a yanmar?


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

You can buy a 4020 opr 3020 JD for that and have a real tractor. I know people use the compact tractors for round bales but I just can't see trusting them to remain stable with a round bale.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

do tell where i can get a john deer in the 45-50 horse power ranged 4x4 with a loader for 13k. its all flat ground use and just picking them up and staking then right back down


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

A 3020 JD is about 65 horse, they are a late 60's early 70's tractor. They are bigger then a compact tractor but short coupled and handle well.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

This is a double edged sword. Yanmar are fine tractors and Yanmar is one of the largest engine manufacturers in the world. They have found a loophole in US import laws, that allows them to send rebuild yanmar tractors into america destabilizing the farm equipment manufacturers position. As far as the yanmar being good . it is great for the money, US can't compete, but it destabilizes the USA farm machinery market. They are allowed to send rebuilds over as used parts, but its illegal to send new tractors without prohibitive import fines, and Tariff fees. Yanmar is on kind of like a island or peninsula, I believe, and raw material is brought in at one end and new Ocean going Ships 500 ft long allong with tractors, cars, diesel engines as big as a city block leave out the other end, everything is made there, the ore is smelted there and cast there, the steel is manufactured there, the only thing that isn't made there now is some of the electronics, which used to be made there too. I mean everything, they have plants inside that tan hides for leather seats, lumber mills, everything need to build a car, ship, tractor, and anything that goes in any of these. IT was touted as the only factory on earth that does literally every process in the production of these items. The plant covers more acres than you or I have ever seen in one place under one roof. 
Yes they are good equipment but they are sent here to destabilize our market, and about the price of the one they sent you, I'd think it was high, but I've not been watching the yanmar prices lately, they were extremely cheep yet reliable. Some have no suspension so its hard on your back and ass. just butt to hard iron bouncing in the ruts, brutal ride, solid tractor, these are my observations over the last 20 years, or so, best wishes, ray


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

4300 with a loader for 12,500

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=5629302


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

sammyd said:


> 4300 with a loader for 12,500
> 
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=5629302


Thank you so much this one is only about 12 miles from me


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

you could drive it home!


----------



## taylorlambert (Jul 4, 2010)

I haveto disagree on Yanmars destabilizing our equipment market. Yanmar made most of the small JD tractors and was imported here in the 70 to the mid 80's as a regular brand. They were all 3 digit number tractors. In the 70's JD had them produce their compact tractors. Deere did make them stop importing them as standard market tractors since all their small and medium tractor were made in Osaka Japan by Yanmar. 

Plus have you looked at the last compact tractor that the US made was probably a Farmall Cub. Look at all the New Holland made in Italy Now in korea, JD up to a certain size is made from parts all over mainly China and India, Case IH is made in Italy, Mcormick is made in Italy and Korea and India. White Is made by Iseki,Japan , and Agco owns alot of the older US tractor names. 

The main reason i bought my Yanmar was I wanted a Tractor without all the fancy electronics. Made with quality materials by workers who give a darn and is reliable. I could have bought an imported Chinese tractor that was made to be sent here with grainy castings, crappy seals, bad tires, and the list goes on for alot less than I gave for my Yanmar. 
One of my customers has larger 5103 JD in my shop now trying to get the right parts from India for it. The front axle is made in India, The transmission parts are all stamped China and We cant get the right bearings from Deere for that tractor.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

taylorlambert said:


> I haveto disagree on Yanmars destabilizing our equipment market. Yanmar made most of the small JD tractors and was imported here in the 70 to the mid 80's as a regular brand. They were all 3 digit number tractors. In the 70's JD had them produce their compact tractors. Deere did make them stop importing them as standard market tractors since all their small and medium tractor were made in Osaka Japan by Yanmar.
> 
> Plus have you looked at the last compact tractor that the US made was probably a Farmall Cub. Look at all the New Holland made in Italy Now in korea, JD up to a certain size is made from parts all over mainly China and India, Case IH is made in Italy, Mcormick is made in Italy and Korea and India. White Is made by Iseki,Japan , and Agco owns alot of the older US tractor names.
> 
> ...


File a DTAC!


----------



## taylorlambert (Jul 4, 2010)

LT whats a DTAC


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

Well, I agree Yanmar didn't destabilize the market alone, and I was referring back to when the all of the roo ha ha , started big time in the late 50's and 60's when tractor imports started ripping through america. They came from everywhere and have never stopped since, I was referring to the attempt to stabilize the USA Ag equip. home market like the Ford, Massy, Jon Deer, Alis Chambers, etc.by US trade sanctions and import tariffs, and slow brands like mahindra, kubota yanmar etc dozens of brands flooded into us markets and the gov was trying to control the flow, by making it illegal to import whole new tractors, butt allowing the import of used equipment and parts, there lay the loophole, which yanmar used, there were and still are more tractor brands than I can count, and things have gone far beyond destabilizing to public owned stock allowing anyone to own stock in most companies, but as far as american owned I'm not sure I know of any now, maybe bobcat? there are no 100 % US owned farm tractor companies anymore and perhaps thats the way the world should be? one world, best wishes, ray


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I had one of those mid 80's Yanmar tractors I bought from a local dealer new. Great tractor.....tough as nails. Only reason I got rid of it was to go to a bigger hp tractor, and parts were getting harder to get when the local dealer quit carrying them.

HOW does one get parts now ?


----------

